# Handling Advice



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder gives two different classes - one which she keeps small, that trains the handler. She will bring out her veteran dogs for us to practice on ( and they really enjoy pretending they are showing ). 

The other is a drop in class, and it is mostly for the dog to practice. They usually fill up the week before a local show.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I work hard to finish our puppies young, and I want them to show like little superstars but also have fun doing it. I like stacking on Fit Paws Pods to be in muscle memory, and I like to release them off by tossing a treat backwards so they never want to creep forward. Teach the pup to catch popcorn and next pieces of string cheese from your mouth- focus on your face! When someone plays judge, a confectioners frosting bag squirting vanilla icrecream is good as happy greeting. Make sure Stand-stay is a religion. I play freeze tag with my pups on moving stands.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Practice.... practice.... practice. 

Do drop ins every week until a lot of the stand/exam/stack/gait stuff becomes old hat for your pup.

As much as possible on a daily basis practice stacking and stand.

Buy a big mirror (doesn't have to be a bathroom sized wall mirror - you want to be able to see your whole dog in the mirror, right down to the feet) - so that until you can stack by feel/looking from the top of the dog, you can compare by looking in the mirror. 

The treat toss thing that Jill described above helps with free stacks and focus - you want the heads/ears up. 

Gaiting learn how to set the collars so they don't slip down the neck. This will give you more control and actually help teach a young dog to gait properly. 

Holding the tail up - isn't necessary. You can do it if you want, but the judge can see the tails when the dog is moving. Focus on getting the head/shoulders/feet correct.

Obedience classes will help a little, but a lot of conformation stuff is different than obedience. 

There's really no shortcuts. The pros makes all of this stuff look easy, but truly even they have days where they are dealing with young dogs who can't keep their feet still.


*** Meant to add couple more things. 

1. Lean on people in your area who show goldens (meaning they are experienced handlers and handle their own dogs) in your area. Best advice I've received comes from golden people who are handlers. Not all pro handlers are friendly... but a lot of them that I've met - are.

2. This might be something down the road, but Bertie can be fairly high energy. So there were (and still are) shows where I have not been able to turn him loose to run the day before or day of a show, and I generally jog with him about 10-15 minutes just to get some of that energy burned off. There's a balance to showing a dog who is slogging around and not showing any flair or drive.... and going out there with a dog who is pulling nonstop (messes up the front end and makes them look wider in front than they are).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just got back from class, my breeder just put mirrors in and they make a world of difference in stacking. 

Type of shoes are very important. I noticed that many women wear different types of Skechers. I have some with a strap. We had an outdoor show last weekend in the mud, there was a big storm the night before. It really made people rethink what type of shoes to wear. Mine are still drying. Everybody, including our dogs, were covered in mud from the knees down.

I borrowed a Kangaroo leather lead, and I could really feel the difference in my hands. I will be ordering one in the near future. 

After today's class, I need to practice stretching my legs, my stride is not long enough for my dog and I make too much noise when I run. I noticed this weekend a majority of the people there were limping. I know handlers have a lot of knee issues. It takes a lot more athleticism than I ever thought.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Marie - I love my skechers (bobs). 

The thing with showing it isn't the running that wipes out your knees. It's standing on concrete for long hours while grooming.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Megora said:


> @Marie - I love my skechers (bobs).
> 
> The thing with showing it isn't the running that wipes out your knees. It's standing on concrete for long hours while grooming.


Wow, very interesting - never thought of that. I know some of these people had 8 plus dogs with them, that is a lot of grooming.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

All great tips! Thank you!

I was thinking last night that I definitely need a mirror because when my husband takes photos, I realize that what I think looks good from above is actually terrible. 

How should the collar be set? They were showing me in class right under the chin and it certainly made a difference but I'm not sure how to keep it from slipping. I have a chain collar in the mail since they thought that would help as well.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you have a link to the Kangaroo lead you're going to order? I see them priced anywhere from in the $30s to over $100.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder orders hers through leashes by Lyndale, she has a whole wardrobe of them! They can get pricey, depending on what you choose. I had called her up about six months ago, and was so overwhelmed by all the options, so I figured I would call her back. I bought a cheap show lead through a pet store. Well that lead broke on me this weekend. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> I like stacking on Fit Paws Pods to be in muscle memory, and I like to release them off by tossing a treat backwards so they never want to creep forward. Teach the pup to catch popcorn and next pieces of string cheese from your mouth- focus on your face! When someone plays judge, a confectioners frosting bag squirting vanilla icrecream is good as happy greeting. Make sure Stand-stay is a religion. I play freeze tag with my pups on moving stands.


 
Could you record this and post it to youtube?


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

What do you do with your bait (particularly if you use a toy) while you're in the ring? Just hold it the whole time? Wear something that has big pockets? Haha


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Christen113 said:


> Do you have a link to the Kangaroo lead you're going to order? I see them priced anywhere from in the $30s to over $100.


Plan on spending at least $60 for a nice lead... you can probably start checking out vendors at your local breed shows. There's always at least one vendor selling leads. You can get your hands on the leash. 

I have jeweled leads, but my go-to lead for showing still is a nice functional lead I picked up at a show. It's skinny enough that it isn't that noticeable, but thicker to give me more control. 

Braided Snap Leads

I'm honestly not sure whether I got super thin or thin (I picked out in person), but this is the type of go-to leash I have. I got the shortest lead. You don't have to have a long lead for conformation.



Christen113 said:


> What do you do with your bait (particularly if you use a toy) while you're in the ring? Just hold it the whole time? Wear something that has big pockets? Haha


Bait goes in your mouth when setting up, comes out to bait - and either give to your dog or stick back in your mouth when gaiting. 

If you hold in your hand, your dog is likely going to be looking at you instead of gaiting with focus forward. 

If you use bait - use good bait. <- I can't believe I do this now, but the go-to bait I use is liver sold by one of the vendors who goes to all the shows. It doesn't taste like liver so I can put it in my mouth, but apparently it is LIVER to the dogs and they can get fixated. 

People do stick toys down the backs of their skirts, etc...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you join the Facebook page: Learning to Show Dogs, they have some great videos on handling. There is a simple one on how to lock a chain show collar. To find that video on that Facebook group, search: locking the show chain in place. It should come up. If you join that group, visit the Files, there is tons of great information on that group.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Alaska7133 said:


> If you join the Facebook page: Learning to Show Dogs, they have some great videos on handling. There is a simple one on how to lock a chain show collar. To find that video on that Facebook group, search: locking the show chain in place. It should come up. If you join that group, visit the Files, there is tons of great information on that group.


Thanks! I'm a member of it already. I need to go through all the files again now that we're practicing. There was a good one on stacking too.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

And then one more question-I've read that it's typically easier for a beginner in bigger shows because you have more time. Thoughts? Seems kind of intimidating but I'm thinking of entering Cooper in a big show for his first time. Seems kind of silly to go somewhere and have to pay for a hotel when there's a show 10 minutes from the house.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love my leashes by Lyndale


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Christen113 said:


> And then one more question-I've read that it's typically easier for a beginner in bigger shows because you have more time. Thoughts? Seems kind of intimidating but I'm thinking of entering Cooper in a big show for his first time. Seems kind of silly to go somewhere and have to pay for a hotel when there's a show 10 minutes from the house.


Did it say "more time" for what? 

If you enter in a big entry of dogs, and your number is high, you do have more time to stack while the other dogs are being looked at by the judge. I was told to never send in my entries the first week they open, because chances are you will be first in the line up. One thing I noticed about being last in line with my puppy was I had her stacked, but by the time the judge came to us, she was not able to hold the stack long enough. So it did not work to my advantage.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was told that the advantage of showing in Open vs smaller classes, is that there is more time to work with a young dog out there (more time to practice stacking and getting it right). Also it gives you more time to show your dog to the judge. 

Literally instead of just being out there in front of the judge for a minute, you are out there until the whole class has been judged, which means you have ample opportunity to work with your dog and hopefully catch the judge's eye from the other dogs. I've been told that every minute you are out there in the ring to keep your dog looking at his best. Keep the head up, keep him stacked, and work on bait. 

Should also say that certain judges (movement judges) will even ask the class to run multiple times just so they can see the movement. One show I did this spring, I swear the class was all gaiting. Twice around to start with, individual d/b and around, all together, then individual down and backs again from dogs he wanted to see again, and then all together again. 

Smaller classes - you probably are not going to gait that much. 

Catching the judge's eye from other dogs doesn't mean you have to go blocking off the judge's view of other dogs.... it does mean keeping your dog at his best out there. 

If you are taking a break - then you can probably pull off behind other dogs so the judge doesn't see your dog looking sloppy. But you aren't taking advantage of the time you have out there then. 

Big shows vs small shows - owner handlers have a better advantage (meaning for themselves, pros always have an advantage just on the basis of experience) at smaller shows. Big shows, you have judges looking at the wrong end of the leash too much... unless you are more experienced. Big shows are fun just from the aspect of showing off your dog... there is that.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Up here in Alaska we have very small classes. It doesn't give you much time to play with your dog and have fun with them. You are just work work work. Meaning you come in, stack your dog, have judge run you around and then stack again for the judge when they go over them, then down and back, then stack again. Not a lot of time to look at the other dogs or even talk to the person next to you. I like big classes, I can play with my dog while I wait for the next 5 dogs in line do their down and back with the judge. Last year at national I found showing in big classes nice and relaxing. When it's small you are right there without any time to figure things out. So that's just my opinion. Hope you have fun in whatever size class you are in!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

What I read was referring primarily to how quickly you have to set your dog up in a smaller class.

Why do you think that owner handlers have an advantage in a smaller class?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree, showing in big classes has its real advantages, of plenty of time and you actually get to see if the judge likes your dog. If you're the only one or there's only one other dog in the class, you have no idea if the judge did or didn't like your dog, you're getting a ribbon either way.
Since the OP is in Texas I assume you're talking about Houston Reliant show? That is one of the top five biggest shows in the country. It's enormous. You should definitely have sizable puppy classes to deal with, which is great, but the logistics of grooming, unloading, parking, etc., at shows that size are not for the faint of heart. If you go to Reliant, please buddy up with someone familiar with the show and its protocols so you don't stress yourself out with that.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes, I was talking about the Reliant shows (now NRG).

So the logistics is something else I had a question about....we live very close by. My plan was to have him groomed and ready to go and just needing minor touch ups once we arrived. I had hoped to avoid bringing the whole grooming table. Is that just not realistic? I know my breeder isn't going to be in town for the shows so that is out. My mom's breeder is going to be there and will probably show her puppy for her in the beginner puppy so that might be an option, especially since she wanted me to show that particular puppy in the future and so far she's been nice and helpful. Seems like it would benefit the success of her dog if she did help. I haven't been doing this long enough to have built up any kind of network or friends in conformation. I'm a member of the local club but our meetings are pretty few and far between so I've only met people a handful of times. Totally naive approach? Suggestions?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Doesn't sound at all like the shows in Alaska! We have very small classes.

Up here you know just about everyone when you walk in. You can leave your stuff out and nobody will take it. You can park your car in front of the door and bring your stuff in. Then just put it in a heap near the door, walk back out and find a place to park your car. Come back and all your stuff is right where you dumped it. You can borrow a comb from the person next to you or share a blower if they forgot one. Because we all know each other, if you are standing without a dog within a minute someone will ask you to hold their dog's leash while they go get something. Or ask you to show their dog because they didn't realize that both their dogs would end up in the ring for winners dog. Up here you'll get asked to roll out the runners or ring steward or clean up at the end of the show. The good and bad of small shows. Everyone will know if it was your dog that you didn't pick up after! I think small shows are the same everywhere.

Which does bring something up for Christen113, you may want to volunteer to ring steward. It's fun and a great way to understand how judging takes place. I wouldn't volunteer for inside ring steward, try outside first. I also wouldn't do it at big shows in the beginning.

Oh and buy the iShowCalc for your phone to help you figure out the points!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry I posted before you had posted a response. 

Your mom's breeder sounds like a good person to ask to share a grooming table when you get there. I would talk to her and see what you all can share. Get there a few hours before you show and hang out. Walk your dog around and get them used to their environment. Find your ring, etc.

It's good to get your puppy on the table at the show. They can see all around what is going on around the room. My girl loves the table at shows. Especially if strangers come up and pet her. She loves meeting new people and is super happy to be at face height instead of down on the ground. I think it makes the young dogs more comfortable to be up high.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I do plan to ring steward if the opportunity comes up. I assumed that would be through the local golden retriever club. Is that not the case? Is there another way to find a show to steward?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Your golden club's specialty is one. Also local kennel clubs shows you can steward. Or do something totally different and steward an obedience trial.

Find out who is organizing the show and let them know you are interested.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks! Our specialty is on a Wednesday and I don't want to have to take off work. I need to find a couple local ones on the weekend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Christen113 said:


> Why do you think that owner handlers have an advantage in a smaller class?


I think I meant that bigger shows draw bigger handlers who are looking for majors to finish really experienced dogs even in those puppy classes... 




Christen113 said:


> So the logistics is something else I had a question about....we live very close by. My plan was to have him groomed and ready to go and just needing minor touch ups once we arrived. I had hoped to avoid bringing the whole grooming table. Is that just not realistic? I know my breeder isn't going to be in town for the shows so that is out. My mom's breeder is going to be there and will probably show her puppy for her in the beginner puppy so that might be an option, especially since she wanted me to show that particular puppy in the future and so far she's been nice and helpful. Seems like it would benefit the success of her dog if she did help. I haven't been doing this long enough to have built up any kind of network or friends in conformation. I'm a member of the local club but our meetings are pretty few and far between so I've only met people a handful of times. Totally naive approach? Suggestions?


Bring your table, grooming tack box (with essentials), dryer, extension cord, power strip, and crate. And kinda be ready to go out the day before the show if you can to set up (leave the table, crate, and plug yourself in). 

My first show - I was really embarrassed about grooming "in public". I bathed Bertie that morning, dried him, and had him ready to go before I left the house (show was ten minutes from my house). I brought my table and dryer, but left them in the car... and just brought my soft crate in. And my tack box. I knew better from friends telling me what's what, but I kinda just felt WEIRD about bringing all that grooming stuff in and setting up shop in the sardine can that is the grooming section.  

Bertie had ring around his butt from sitting in the car... and I could not get that fur to lay flat no matter how much goop I rubbed in and brushed and brushed and brushed. 

Next show I brought a little more stuff....

And brought EVERYTHING in by the following show. 

It still took me about 4-5 shows before I had my timing downpat as far as how much time I needed to completely soak Bertie to the skin and dry him at the show.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Christen 
Your local GR club has a yahoo list just for members.if you're not already on it, ask to get on it. For Reliant, you can post on there you would like to share a grooming space with someone and let them know it's your first show and would like to have some help. Club members will be happy to help you. Even though Reliant is close to your house, I would try to share a grooming space with a member. It is gonna be hot, the parking crazy and thousands of members of the public go through there every day, the aisles are crowded. It will be nice to have a crate in a quiet spot for your puppy. And the most important thing: just have fun with your puppy in the ring.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Christen113 said:


> I do plan to ring steward if the opportunity comes up. I assumed that would be through the local golden retriever club. Is that not the case? Is there another way to find a show to steward?


Most of the shows in Louisiana/Texas, actually in many states, are stewarded by specific groups of stewards and you have to belong to the steward group. I stewarded for years for Best In Stewards. It's not that easy to get in with a stewarding group though. I was invited. Other stewarding groups that knew I stewarded have asked me to steward if they needed an extra, one was based in Ohio but provided the stewards for most of the southeast and some around here in Louisiana. Most stewards are dog show people and we get breaks to go show our own dogs. Needless to say you can't steward for a judge you are showing to that weekend until after you show to them. Some stewards are retired dog show people who, while they don't show anymore, still like going and being involved.

Once you're familiar with dog show procedures ask around and let people know you're interested. I love stewarding.


----------

